

Pulitzer-Prize-winning article on leaving babies in cars - asr
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2009/02/27/AR2009022701549_pf.html

======
ZeroGravitas
I've read this article before, and speaking as a parent, it's the most gut-
wrenchingly sad thing I think I've ever read. The fact that it's so well
written only magnifies the tragic horror of the subject matter.

~~~
nfnaaron
I'm a parent and I couldn't read it, I had to stop.

